# Track



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

whats the best track to use and is it good to buy a big lot of it on ebay, using HO


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like nickle silver flex track. Ebay is good if you bid low enough.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I use both Atlas code 100 flex and sectional nickel silver track along with Peco code 100 turnouts. However, I've never bought any of it on EBay. I've aways got all of it from either online or local hobbyshops.

Routerman


----------



## zekecycle (Jan 4, 2012)

When I looked at track on Ebay one time my conclusion was that after the shipping cost it was not a real bargain compared to the hobby shop. The best deals I have seen on track are at a model railroad show.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheapest I've seen flextrack is at trainworldonline.com

To get the good deal you need to buy 300 ft of it though....


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

Check out modeltrainstuff.com

Atlas Code Code 100 Super-Flex is the best price I've seen anywhere. I'm not sure what shipping costs are.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

zekecycle said:


> When I looked at track on Ebay one time my conclusion was that after the shipping cost it was not a real bargain compared to the hobby shop. The best deals I have seen on track are at a model railroad show.


You're quite right. Trainshows are great places to obtain great prices. Ebay is not a bad place to shop, it's just more times than not way over rated. I mean, there have been times when prices of used merchandise were either as much or even more than for the same merchandise sold new elsewhere. 

On the other hand, it's one of the greatest places to find certain articles of merchandise that have long been discontinued and no longer available enywhere else. And there are those who are doing the selling. Most are good honest folks. But unfortunately there always seems to be the small, less than desired element that seem to go more by the code of the jolly roger. But I guess that this at times can be found in all facetts of business both on and off line alike. Thank goodness though that these types are usually few and far apart. 

Routerman


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

eBay shipping charges? I have to travel 120 miles round trip in my Explorer @15 gal per mile, 8 gallons of gas and pay $6.00 per 3' section of code 100 atlas flex at my "local" hobby shop. I no longer complain about shipping prices on eBay!
Jim


----------

